# Waterproof Floating MacBook Case?



## chesky69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, 
Just wondering if anyone has heard of a waterproof case for Mac that floats on water. I can imagine that someone has came up with this idea already. Anything?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I doubt there's a case that will let you use the computer, but Pelican makes a wide selection of very durable, floating, waterproof cases. I'd expect a case big enough to cost about $250-$300.
Pelican™ Products


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

This is why I LOVE this community. The stuff you find out here. Holy freakin crap. Whoda thought. Pelican Obviously.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

We used to pack test equipment in these Pelican cases. They are indeed VERY sturdy. Even Air Canada (and by extension, United) wasn't able to destroy them.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

TupperWare works, comes in all sizes, and bonus,--it's cheap.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Dunno if they float, but apparently they're waterproof.
Haglöfs Laptop Drybags Have a Design Almost as Awesome as Their Name - Haglöfs Laptop Drybags - Gizmodo


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

+1 on Pelican.

They are waterproof and dust proof, and are plastic so they'll float when sealed up.

They come with a foam liner that is pre-cut in a grid of squares. You pull out enough squares to make a snug nest for your Mac or camera or other equipment, so they don't rattle around.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

+1 on Pelican also. I have used these to make "road cases" for all kinds of audio and computer equipment and they have always been awesome.


----------



## ottovelo (May 12, 2010)

Exped has similar to hagloffs cases, I thrust there waterproofness a tad more... (however I didn't test it yet)









Ortlieb has a lot of waterproof bags under which quite fashionable bags made for commuters with a laptop etc... Ortlieb is probably the biggest player in this market.









The porcelain rocket is also a good quality player in the market. Doesn't make laptop cases yet, but he will probably be able to make whatever you want. 

For my akin cycle around the world tour I will probably choose for a pelikan case at the back of the bicycle. In it I will separately put all my electronics in little waterproof bags as I want to be able to open the case in the rain.

Greetings to Canada from Belgium (I came on this via google)

Otto - www.ottovelo.com


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

just to clarify, i would imagine that those soft bags are actually water resistant and not water proof... two different things entirely! water resistant would imply it'd be good for walking in the rain, that sort of thing, but couldn't actually be immersed or submerged. For that you'd need something with a water-tight seal, which is what those pelican cases have by using an o-ring where the case halves meet. kinda depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## ottovelo (May 12, 2010)

mkolesa said:


> just to clarify, i would imagine that those soft bags are actually water resistant and not water proof... two different things entirely! water resistant would imply it'd be good for walking in the rain, that sort of thing, but couldn't actually be immersed or submerged. For that you'd need something with a water-tight seal, which is what those pelican cases have by using an o-ring where the case halves meet. kinda depends on what you're looking for.


I do not agree. I am using soft bags already for a long time when traveling by bicycle/canoe . A good roll enclosure is definitely as good or even better as an o-ring. I can't imagine coming water in some of my ortlieb bags, but with o-ring type cases I ask myselfwhat happens when some dust/ice comes in between.

I even have been swimming with an ortlieb soft bag and some camera equipment in it!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A good quality dry bag is just that, dry. However for something as expensive as a laptop, an additional wrap with a good quality plastic bag provides additional insurance.

If you need shock protection as well then a Pelican case is certainly the way to go.

If we are talking a canoe or raft trip, then everything of importance should be properly lashed down. Much better than hoping to successfully gather all the floating bits after a capsize.


----------

